# Progetto musicale indipendente di un Milanista



## Osv (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao, vorrei provare a proporvi questa mia nuova cover di Neil Young, totalmente riarrangiata da un amico e cantata da me. 
Ho anche realizzato personalmente le varie fasi video come primo tentativo da videomaker, girate al parco Lambro (MI). 
È stata infine registrata, mixata e masterizzata in studio.

Siamo appassionati ma non professionisti, ciò nonostante abbiamo cercato di curare ogni aspetto del ciclo produttivo.

Se vi piace ad avete voglia di condividere un lavoro con poca visibilità di un milanista, posso solo esservene molto grato. 

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Milanista (18 Febbraio 2018)

Bravissimi, complimenti!


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Ciao, vorrei provare a proporvi questa mia nuova cover di Neil Young, totalmente riarrangiata da un amico e cantata da me.
> Ho anche realizzato personalmente le varie fasi video come primo tentativo da videomaker, girate al parco Lambro (MI).
> È stata infine registrata, mixata e masterizzata in studio.
> 
> ...




Bravo davvero!

P.S. Ti ho modificato il post. Video al secondo post.


----------



## Osv (18 Febbraio 2018)

Grazie mille ragazzi!


----------



## Eziomare (18 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Ciao, vorrei provare a proporvi questa mia nuova cover di Neil Young, totalmente riarrangiata da un amico e cantata da me.
> Ho anche realizzato personalmente le varie fasi video come primo tentativo da videomaker, girate al parco Lambro (MI).
> È stata infine registrata, mixata e masterizzata in studio.
> 
> ...


Bel connubio tra musica e immagini, complimenti!


----------



## Osv (18 Febbraio 2018)

Grazie Ezio, non è ancora arrivata nessuna grossa critica, sono soddisfatto


----------



## Gas (18 Febbraio 2018)

Bravi.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Ciao, vorrei provare a proporvi questa mia nuova cover di Neil Young, totalmente riarrangiata da un amico e cantata da me.
> Ho anche realizzato personalmente le varie fasi video come primo tentativo da videomaker, girate al parco Lambro (MI).
> È stata infine registrata, mixata e masterizzata in studio.
> 
> ...


Complimenti per la scelta del brano e per come lo hai riarrangiato
Mi sono iscritto al tuo canale Youtube sperando di riascoltarti al più presto


----------



## James45 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Ciao, vorrei provare a proporvi questa mia nuova cover di Neil Young, totalmente riarrangiata da un amico e cantata da me.
> Ho anche realizzato personalmente le varie fasi video come primo tentativo da videomaker, girate al parco Lambro (MI).
> È stata infine registrata, mixata e masterizzata in studio.
> 
> ...



Proprio bella! Bravi, ora vado a cercarvi in rete (e spargo la voce!)


----------



## Osv (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao ragazzi, grazie mille! Nessun suggerimento per il prossimo video? C'è qualcosa che poteva essere fatto meglio? La prossima sarà Come Together, chiedendo già scusa in anticipo ai "tifosi" dei Beatles. 

Ps: l'arrangiamento è di un amico, eventualmente trovate le info nella descrizione del video, è un tifoso juventino.
Scherzo  non si interessa di calcio.

E un grazie infinito a chiunque abbia deciso o decida di condividere, la visibilità di questo progetto al momento è molto bassa e fatica a venir fuori.

Ps: gran prestazione con la samp, abbiamo finalmente schiacciato un avversario importante. Che spettacolo quei lanci tra Calhanoglu e Suso...


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, grazie mille! Nessun suggerimento per il prossimo video? C'è qualcosa che poteva essere fatto meglio? La prossima sarà Come Together, chiedendo già scusa in anticipo ai "tifosi" dei Beatles.
> 
> Ps: l'arrangiamento è di un amico, eventualmente trovate le info nella descrizione del video, è un tifoso juventino.
> Scherzo  non si interessa di calcio.
> ...



Bravissimi, bella voce e bello anche l'arrangiamento. Ti faccio una proposta per il prossimo brano. Quando stavo ascoltando il pezzo ho pensato che avessi una voce molto adatta a cantare qualcosa di grunge, tipo Alice in Chains o Soundgarden. Sarebbe anche un bel banco di prova, visto che Layne Stanley e Chris Cornell avevano due voci fuori dal comune.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, grazie mille! Nessun suggerimento per il prossimo video? C'è qualcosa che poteva essere fatto meglio? La prossima sarà Come Together, chiedendo già scusa in anticipo ai "tifosi" dei Beatles.
> 
> Ps: l'arrangiamento è di un amico, eventualmente trovate le info nella descrizione del video, è un tifoso juventino.
> Scherzo  non si interessa di calcio.
> ...



Per quanto riguarda la visibilità, si tratta di fare molto lavoro sporco e costante, senza perdersi d'animo. Comunque il video è su Youtube solo da pochi giorni, quindi penso sia anche normale non avere molta visibilità ancora.

Ti consiglio comunque di cercare di produrre quanto più materiale possibile (magari anche di minor qualità video, se questo significa poter pubblicare con una frequenza troppo bassa) e di distribuirlo in quanti più canali possibili. Oltre ai social (FB, Instagram, ecc) ci sono piattaforme specifiche pensate per musicisti indipendenti dove potrai condividere e promuovere il tuo materiale, playlist condivise di Spotify, ecc. Anche lanciare un site personale penso che possa aiutarti, così come interagire con altri musicisti o cercare di entrare in contatto con il tuo pubblico potenziale (ad esempio potresti commentare altri video del pezzo di Neil Young su Youtube, senza spammare, e invogliare a che facciano clic sul tuo profilo per ascoltare la cover).


----------



## Osv (20 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la visibilità, si tratta di fare molto lavoro sporco e costante, senza perdersi d'animo. Comunque il video è su Youtube solo da pochi giorni, quindi penso sia anche normale non avere molta visibilità ancora.
> 
> Ti consiglio comunque di cercare di produrre quanto più materiale possibile (magari anche di minor qualità video, se questo significa poter pubblicare con una frequenza troppo bassa) e di distribuirlo in quanti più canali possibili. Oltre ai social (FB, Instagram, ecc) ci sono piattaforme specifiche pensate per musicisti indipendenti dove potrai condividere e promuovere il tuo materiale, playlist condivise di Spotify, ecc. Anche lanciare un site personale penso che possa aiutarti, così come interagire con altri musicisti o cercare di entrare in contatto con il tuo pubblico potenziale (ad esempio potresti commentare altri video del pezzo di Neil Young su Youtube, senza spammare, e invogliare a che facciano clic sul tuo profilo per ascoltare la cover).



Ti ringrazio per i consigli, li sfrutterò il più possibile. 

Per motivi legati ai diritti d'autore, la canzone deve rimanere su youtube ed essere condivisa tramite link, per mia sicurezza aggiungo che lo faccio senza monetizzare nulla dalle visualizzazioni. Tutti i diritti vanno all'autore originale. Quindi soluzioni tipo spotify non posso prenderle in considerazione.

Materiale di bassa qualità, non so se sia il caso, preferirei evitare. Il tabellino di marcia prevede altre 3 canzoni, Come Together, Running Up That Hill, Boulevard of Broken Dreams. In seguito ne riparleremo ma ho già riportato la tua richiesta all'amico (ri)arrangiatore.  

Il confronto con altri musicisti e in generale altri utenti social è utile, nel tempo libero ci provo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2018)

Dopo se ho tempo vi ascolto, unico consiglio che mi sento di darti cosi a scatola chiusa è fai qualcosa di tuo.


----------



## Il Genio (20 Febbraio 2018)

Hai un nuovo fan


----------



## Osv (20 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo se ho tempo vi ascolto, unico consiglio che mi sento di darti cosi a scatola chiusa è fai qualcosa di tuo.



Grazie Super Lollo e grazie Il Genio.

Gli inediti al momento sono stati scartati solo per motivi di visibilità iniziale. La cover ti consente di venir fuori su alcune ricerche generiche. Se si riesce ad avere un seguito decente, perché no.

Di nuovo grazie per il supporto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Grazie Super Lollo e grazie Il Genio.
> 
> Gli inediti al momento sono stati scartati solo per motivi di visibilità iniziale. La cover ti consente di venir fuori su alcune ricerche generiche. Se si riesce ad avere un seguito decente, perché no.
> 
> Di nuovo grazie per il supporto!



Si ma se una band fa cover ha 0 mercato, se fai qualcosa di tuo di interessante magari qualcuno è interessato. 

ascolta me va


----------



## Osv (20 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma se una band fa cover ha 0 mercato, se fai qualcosa di tuo di interessante magari qualcuno è interessato.
> 
> ascolta me va



Al termine delle 4 pubblicazioni prenderò sicuramente in considerazione anche questo consiglio, grazie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2018)

Osv ha scritto:


> Al termine delle 4 pubblicazioni prenderò sicuramente in considerazione anche questo consiglio, grazie.



Poi mandami in privato l'inedito che ti do qualche consiglio ( è il mio lavoro)


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma se una band fa cover ha 0 mercato, se fai qualcosa di tuo di interessante magari qualcuno è interessato.
> 
> ascolta me va



Bé ora non so che obbiettivi musicali abbiano però qui nella mia zona (Veneto) ci sono delle band che facendo cover girano da anni e anni se non decenni...certo, non fai i miliardi, però sicuramente hanno fatto più soldi di tanti altri che fanno roba loro che non c4g4 nessuno..

Poi ripeto, non sono del settore quindi non parlo di cifre..


----------



## wildfrank (20 Febbraio 2018)

Miiiiiii che bravo, ottimo lavoro e grande atmosfera...


----------



## Osv (20 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi mandami in privato l'inedito che ti do qualche consiglio ( è il mio lavoro)


Tra costi necessari per l'audio e miei tempi per i video, ci vorrà un po' di tempo ma senz'altro prima o poi lo farò.
Domanda: cosa ne pensi di Leo Moracchioli?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé ora non so che obbiettivi musicali abbiano però qui nella mia zona (Veneto) ci sono delle band che facendo cover girano da anni e anni se non decenni...certo, non fai i miliardi, però sicuramente hanno fatto più soldi di tanti altri che fanno roba loro che non c4g4 nessuno..
> 
> Poi ripeto, non sono del settore quindi non parlo di cifre..



Il progetto è solistico, non ho più un gruppo da un paio di mesi ma spero sia solo temporaneo. Il mio (nostro, mio e dell'amico arrangiatore) obiettivo è inanzitutto capire se siamo in grado di essere validi e se il riscontro del cattivissimo pubblico social è positivo. 

Un artista che stimiamo, oggettivamente un mito oltre al farlo per mestiere (cura personalmente qualsiasi fase mentre noi non possiamo ancora) è il norvegese Leo Moracchioli, dategli un'occhiata per capire cosa fa e che traffico internet genera.

Ma è un modello al momento molto lontano. Hey Hey My My allo stato attuale fa 800 visualizzazioni e fa fatica a salire, resta per adesso un gioco senza scopo di lucro che fa piacere condividere con persone come voi.


----------

